# New and Struggling...



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Uhh... Hey everyone. I'm really really shy so this may be a bit rambly... Sorry 

So I got diagnosed with Type 1 on the 2nd of November, and at the moment am really struggling to come to terms with it and struggling with the change in my life. I'm only 17 and I know that people get it much younger than me, but I've always been really emotional and sensitive. I guess I don't like the fact that I feel like I'm losing control over my life.

I'm only on two injections a day right now but go up to four on Friday (which isn't fun with a phobia of needles  )

It's nice to meet you all though


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi KerryElizabeth, welcome to the forum  No need to be shy, people here are very friendly 

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, it must have been quite a shock and it will take a while for it all to sink in. The good news is that diabetes these days can be managed very well, and they are making new advances in treatments all the time, so things are much easier than they used to be. You'll find things are much more flexible when you go onto four injections, so it is a good move for you. We've got lots of people here around your age or who have been through this at your age, so please do ask anything that may be troubling or confusing you and someone is bound to be able to help!

I would recommend getting a copy of  Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1 - your local library may have a copy. Also, look in the Useful links thread for links to some, erm, useful information! 

How were you diagnosed?


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd been feeling "not quite right" for a while, and was drinking so much during a day that my dad could barely afford to keep getting drinks in (although I only drink no added sugar fruit squash, luckily lol). We thought this was just stress related, but after a few months I lost three stone despite eating the same amount as usual and doing the same amount of exercise. 

My dad made me an appointment with my GP who did a finger prick test and my blood sugar level came up as 25.5 so made an emergency appointment with the diabetes centre here in Ipswich, who did a proper in-arm blood testy thing, and tested for ketones. My glucose level was 17.8 and my ketones were at 4+... 

Thank you for the recommendation on the books  Honestly it's all so overwhelming. I feel like I have to learn so much so quickly, so this will definitely help


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forums KerryElizabeth


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

Kerry hi and a warm welcome to the forum,sorry to you have to be here though, theres quite a few people on here who were diagnosed in there teens and have been through some of the struggles you are now,often adding them to facebook or MSN may help as you wont feel so alone


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

There's a lot to learn, it's true, but for now you can just concentrate on the essentials and pick things up as you go along. The main things to remember are to always take your insulin when you are supposed to, and always carry some sweets or a sugary drink with you in case your blood sugar levels fall low. Really, the main impact on my life was that I had to start thinking ahead a bit more so that I was prepared for things, which isn't such a bad thing. Do you know anyone else with diabetes?


----------



## Bobbit (Nov 9, 2011)

Hiya Kerry , I am new here too , Lots of good information on here , Hope you get sorted quickly x


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone 

Sadly the only other people I know who have diabetes don't take care of it or themselves. They eat as much as they want, when they want, and how they want, which is usually cakes or sweets, and barely ever inject or take their glucose levels. They end up in intensive care all the time because of it =/


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome from me......

its perfectly normal to be feeling like this so early from diagnosis, but it will eventually become part of normal life....

So dont bottle your feelings up, just speak to us on here, we all know what your going through......

How are you finding the injections with you alleged phobia.....?

4+ injections [MDI] is the best way to manage diabetes, with exception to the pump.....

Are you aware of carb counting.....?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome everyone
> 
> Sadly the only other people I know who have diabetes don't take care of it or themselves. They eat as much as they want, when they want, and how they want, which is usually cakes or sweets, and barely ever inject or take their glucose levels. They end up in intensive care all the time because of it =/



That's a shame, they are their own worst enemies  You have to respect diabetes and look after yourself and if you do then it becomes a minor part of your life eventually. You've made a good move by joining here because it shows that you are keen to learn how to minimise its impact and manage it well - good for you!  As one of our members says in her signature, 'Well-controlled diabetes is the major cause of absolutely nothing!'


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you very much.

The injections to be honest are easier than I thought they would be. I'm using the smallest needle at the moment since I'm only tiny (being 5'2'' and only 7st5lbs), so they're pretty painless. It's the finger pricking that gets me *shudders* I hesitate occasionally but am getting better 

I'm not aware of carb counting. I've got my first meeting with my dietitian next week, but have just been told to have a small amount of carbohydrate with every meal but do not have too much. The equivalent of three small potatoes?... Something like that... Apparently they'll go through the carb counting and the matching of insulin when I go up to four injections daily.

I was talking to my best friend about how much I was struggling and he suggested joining here, after doing some research for me, so I really appreciate his help  I'm just scared something's going to go wrong, because even though I'm on my insulin, my glucose levels are still 12-16...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish you luck when the time comes, you will pick it up no bother, especially with all us experts cheering you on..........


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Uhh... Hey everyone. I'm really really shy so this may be a bit rambly... Sorry
> 
> So I got diagnosed with Type 1 on the 2nd of November, and at the moment am really struggling to come to terms with it and struggling with the change in my life. I'm only 17 and I know that people get it much younger than me, but I've always been really emotional and sensitive. I guess I don't like the fact that I feel like I'm losing control over my life.
> 
> ...



Aaawww bless yor heart Kerry, I do feel for you, it's such a traumatic time for you right now, but honestly, it will get better in time.  I have had Type 1 for 22 years and we now have a 3 yr old in the family, diagnosed Type 1 on June  1st  Try not to worry too much, and get all the help and advice you can.  How are your parents coping with the news?  Best wishes Sheenax


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you again 

I'm really sorry for the three year old  That's so young... But at least they'll have great advice from you 

My mum seems to be trying to help as much as possible (but she's not around much), and getting in all sorts of healthy foods for me. My dad feels mostly guilty. He's in the "why couldn't it have been me instead" stage and just keeps crying because he didn't want it to happen to me... I feel awful because I don't know how to help him. I think my younger brother is taking it the hardest. He's 12 and he just keeps crying because he's scared I'm going to die or something, but he's been very good and keeps taking sweets away from me if I get tempted haha.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> The injections to be honest are easier than I thought they would be. I'm using the smallest needle at the moment since I'm only tiny (being 5'2'' and only 7st5lbs), so they're pretty painless. It's the finger pricking that gets me *shudders* I hesitate occasionally but am getting better
> 
> ...



Kerry, it's very early days yet and the nurses will still be working on getting the right doses of insulin for you, so don't worry that your levels are still a little on the high side. It's actually better that your numbers come down more gradually as this puts less stress on you, plus it's better at this stage to be higher rather than having problems with low blood sugar levels. Once you move over to four injections and get your instruction about carb counting you'll have much greater control and start to understand things much more. Remember you can ask anything here - no question is considered 'silly', so there'll always be someone to explain things and set your mind at ease


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 9, 2011)

It seems your the only one coping............

Once you get the basics in your head your family will see you have it under control and there is nothing to worry about, but more importantly, you can have the food and sweets they have..............


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

That's relieved me a little bit haha. Thank you. I do actually have a question... I work voluntarily part time at a farm, and as soon as I told them I was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes, they said that they'd have to discuss whether or not to keep me on working with them. Are they actually allowed to fire me because of it?...

I can't wait to be stable and eating normally again. Dad's said once I'm stable and stuff, he'll treat me to a small bar of chocolate to celebrate haha


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> That's relieved me a little bit haha. Thank you. I do actually have a question... I work voluntarily part time at a farm, and as soon as I told them I was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes, they said that they'd have to discuss whether or not to keep me on working with them. Are they actually allowed to fire me because of it?...
> 
> I can't wait to be stable and eating normally again. Dad's said once I'm stable and stuff, he'll treat me to a small bar of chocolate to celebrate haha



Your employer should be doing things to accommodate you. Otherwise they would be breaching the disability discrimination act, even though its not actually a disability........

the main thing to consider is that you will know more about the condition than them, so they cant tell you how your condition would negatively effect them..............

Anyway, its voluntary work..........your a dong them a favour.......

the only risks are that of low blood sugar due to manual labour, but you will told about hypo treatments soon, and you can carry some sugar about with you....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> That's relieved me a little bit haha. Thank you. I do actually have a question... I work voluntarily part time at a farm, and as soon as I told them I was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes, they said that they'd have to discuss whether or not to keep me on working with them. Are they actually allowed to fire me because of it?...
> 
> I can't wait to be stable and eating normally again. Dad's said once I'm stable and stuff, he'll treat me to a small bar of chocolate to celebrate haha



They may have some misconceptions about what it means to have Type 1 diabetes - really it shouldn't affect your ability to do anything, although you will have to make sure that your blood sugar levels are not low if you operate any machinery. I'm sure the exercise will do you good - exercise is very beneficial for people with diabetes. I was a marathon runner before I was diagnosed and I still run, and I think it really helps keep me healthy and my diabetes is well under control.

People with diabetes are protected by the law (the Disability and Equality Act), so an employer has to make 'reasonable adjustments' to allow you to continue working - things like allowing you to take time to test your blood or treat low blood sugar levels etc. I'm not sure how things apply in voluntary work, but as I say, it's probably that they don't really understand what diabetes is.


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

So you think if I talk to them about it and explain everything clearly, it should be okay to continue working there? I'd hate for them to fire me because of it... I need to work there for my college course.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi kerry. Welcome 

It looks like you've had some great advice so far. Sounds like you're basically scared of change, which is normal. I suspect we all are but some hide it better than others. You will get used to it all, although your dad will probably never get over the guilt thing. That's something maybe you can all sit down and discuss once you're more in the swing of it.

I hope we can make it less scary for you, or at least show you how to face the fear.

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> So you think if I talk to them about it and explain everything clearly, it should be okay to continue working there? I'd hate for them to fire me because of it... I need to work there for my college course.


 
They would prob need to do a risk assesment. Maybe you can get yoru college to help them.

Rob


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for the idea. I hadn't actually thought of asking the college to talk to them. I'll talk to them about it on Friday when I next go in.

I really do hope dad gets over the guilt. It makes me feel guilty for causing him the guilt to be honest... Although I know there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Thank you for the idea. I hadn't actually thought of asking the college to talk to them. I'll talk to them about it on Friday when I next go in.
> 
> I really do hope dad gets over the guilt. It makes me feel guilty for causing him the guilt to be honest... Although I know there's nothing I can do about it.


 
I think my dad still feels some guilt after 30 odd years 

I would if my daughter developed it. It's what dad's do.

Explain the genetics of it to him. If anything there'll be someone several generations back you can all blame who mutated the genes.

Rob


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

He actually blames my mother for it, because my doctor warned me that it could have been stress that brought it on early, and my mum left us in December and has been causing problems for us ever since... So he blamed her. I dunno.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear your homelife's a bit poo.

It's just luck of the draw when you develop it. Can be a number of factors involved.

I hope your dad can see that it's not anyone's fault and happens to the best of us.

Rob


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

I think he's just trying to blame someone other than himself (since it's his family that have Type 1). 

What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger though, so homelife being a bit poo might be a good thing lol


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> I think he's just trying to blame someone other than himself (since it's his family that have Type 1).
> 
> What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger though, so homelife being a bit poo might be a good thing lol


 
Good attitude ! 

Probably genes from both sides come together to give us all the magic bullet. Either way, you're in the club and can enjoy all the benefits.

Rob


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Benefits?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi & Welcome Kerry Elizabeth.

Just one more thought - farm work is usually pretty physically demanding to some extent, so make sure you always have sweets in your pockets (out of muzzle reach of animals!) - initially you may not need it, but as your insulin doses come to match your requirements more closely, you will need them, as you work out how to match insulin doses with food / activity / weather etc, and even years after my diagnosis, I still need occasional sweets, from my pockets, if our ducks at home are unexpectedly awkward about getting into their house at night, or sheep / cattle at work escape etc.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Benefits?


 

Errrmmmm. 

There are some. Probably. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

Big BENIFIT your now part of this forum that will be one of the best choices you have made


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kerry, your post reminded me so much of when I was diagnosed, I was 16, just started my AS levels and I was really shy too, not to mention the needle phobia! My Dad had to give me my insulin for the first 3 months, then, when I started myself things got easier and I felt I had more control. 

Don't worry about running high still, it is very early days, and it is best to bring your sugar levels down gently. When you are on 4 injections a day you should ask to be taught how to carb count because it gives you back the flexibility you had with food. Don't forget that the odd treat is ok though, we all need one from time to time. 

There are some benefits of having diabetes, it has given me a new group of friends, I have got involved in research (not trials or anything - just meetings to advise researchers of what patients actually want), and as a result, I am a new, more confident person for having diabetes. I hope everything goes well x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi there

Another welcome 

I was diagnosed in my early 20s, just a few years older than you and I can remember the feeling of, "Oh. Things aren't going to be the same again are they...". Having said that D has never stopped me from doing anything I wanted to. You just have to do a bit of working-around to accommodate it - at times it can be a bit like living with a cantankerous and slightly barmy elderly relative! 

Just take it steady in the early days and don't struggle to get down to 'normal' numbers straight away. What I wish I'd realised much earlier is that 'smoothness' in your BG numbers is almost as important as the numbers themselves. The ups and downs of the gluco-coaster make you feel rubbish and don't do your body any good at all. In fact, some of the damage that can be caused to the back of the eye is worse if levels are fluctuating 3 - 20 than if they stay at 20 *constantly* for ages!!

Stick around and ask any questions that crop up. Nothing will be thought of as silly.


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of your support. I'm feeling a little better already. I definitely have the feeling of "nothing's going to be the same again" at the moment and am struggling mostly with that kind of thing, I think.

Another thing that's been really difficult is my dad's mentally disabled and isn't able to look after me properly. He doesn't go shopping for proper food or anything so just gives us money for take aways every day, which obviously isn't good for my blood sugar levels, but when I try and talk to him about this he screams at me for not "allowing him to be ill". I just don't know what to do. There's nothing I can do, so I feel like I either have to shut up and let me health diminish or have an argument with my dad every day.

It's not helping.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Thank you very much for all of your support. I'm feeling a little better already. I definitely have the feeling of "nothing's going to be the same again" at the moment and am struggling mostly with that kind of thing, I think.
> 
> Another thing that's been really difficult is my dad's mentally disabled and isn't able to look after me properly. He doesn't go shopping for proper food or anything so just gives us money for take aways every day, which obviously isn't good for my blood sugar levels, but when I try and talk to him about this he screams at me for not "allowing him to be ill". I just don't know what to do. There's nothing I can do, so I feel like I either have to shut up and let me health diminish or have an argument with my dad every day.
> 
> It's not helping.


 
I've absolutely no idea what I'm talking about but...

Could you get in touch with maybe citizens advice and askthem if you're entitled to some help. I'm guessing your dad is receiving some sort of treatment ?

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Btw we do have members who have in depth knowledge of the MH system, so maybe they can pop on and advise when they're able.

Or you culd start a new topic if you feel able.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

You're right, frequent takeaways are not very good for your blood sugars as they contain a lot of bad fats, salt and sugar. Do you cook at all? It's much better if you know exactly what is going into your food, as when you begin carb counting you'll need a fairly accurate knowledge of the amount of carbohydrate in your food so you know how much insulin you need. I'd recommend getting hold of a book about the GL Diet - this is a way of creating meals that will have a smooth and stable effect on your blood sugar levels. The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction.

So if your dad gives you money for food then you can shop fr yourself and get more appropriate, healthy things to eat. I would also recommend speaking to your diabetes nurse and explaining about the problems at home. They are usually very good listeners and hopefully will be able to help find a solution for you


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kerry,
Welcome to the forum; does your dad receive any help from a mental health team? or do you have any other family you can talk to? The one thing about this forum is *you're never alone;*.. Amanda x


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

He does receive help from a mental health team but unfortunately he's not getting any better. He's getting worse. He's literally just this second attempted to commit suicide - he tried to overdose. His girlfriend had to wrestle them out of his hand. He can't afford proper food, apparently, so he's not going to give me any money for shopping. If he did I'd have no problem shopping and cooking for myself!

My mum isn't around anymore and everyone else is on my dad's side and thinks I'm being selfish... I really don't know what to do. I'm entitled to DLA but I can't get it until I've been diagnosed for over three months and my dad said he'd take all of it for the cost of the bills and such for living in the house. I really just don't know what to do.


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> He does receive help from a mental health team but unfortunately he's not getting any better. He's getting worse. He's literally just this second attempted to commit suicide - he tried to overdose. His girlfriend had to wrestle them out of his hand. He can't afford proper food, apparently, so he's not going to give me any money for shopping. If he did I'd have no problem shopping and cooking for myself!
> 
> My mum isn't around anymore and everyone else is on my dad's side and thinks I'm being selfish... I really don't know what to do. I'm entitled to DLA but I can't get it until I've been diagnosed for over three months and my dad said he'd take all of it for the cost of the bills and such for living in the house. I really just don't know what to do.




I'm so sorry to hear the above but you really do need to speak to someone - do you have counsellors in College? or as suggested contact the Citizens Advice Bueau; you really need to speak to a professional about the problems at home. Amanda x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> He does receive help from a mental health team but unfortunately he's not getting any better. He's getting worse. He's literally just this second attempted to commit suicide - he tried to overdose. His girlfriend had to wrestle them out of his hand. He can't afford proper food, apparently, so he's not going to give me any money for shopping. If he did I'd have no problem shopping and cooking for myself!
> 
> My mum isn't around anymore and everyone else is on my dad's side and thinks I'm being selfish... I really don't know what to do. I'm entitled to DLA but I can't get it until I've been diagnosed for over three months and my dad said he'd take all of it for the cost of the bills and such for living in the house. I really just don't know what to do.



Kerry, do please make an appointment to see your diabetes nurse. You have enough to cope with at the moment and from what you say it sounds like you would be better getting some advice and help from outside the family. The DSNs (Diabetes Specialist Nurse) aren't just there to help you with your diabetes, they know that there can be a lot of other issues that come along with a diagnosis besides blood sugar control. Alternatively, you might like to ring Diabetes UK's Careline for a confidential chat with a trained adviser - they can be contacted via this page:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Careline/


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Thank you very much for all of your support. I'm feeling a little better already. I definitely have the feeling of "nothing's going to be the same again" at the moment and am struggling mostly with that kind of thing, I think.
> 
> Another thing that's been really difficult is my dad's mentally disabled and isn't able to look after me properly. He doesn't go shopping for proper food or anything so just gives us money for take aways every day, which obviously isn't good for my blood sugar levels, but when I try and talk to him about this he screams at me for not "allowing him to be ill". I just don't know what to do. There's nothing I can do, so I feel like I either have to shut up and let me health diminish or have an argument with my dad every day.
> 
> It's not helping.



Hi Kerry,

So sad to hear of your home situation.  This shouldn't be happening to a 17yr. old
Your mental health is obviously being affected as you cannot be yourself and have to conform so as to lessen the stress for yourself at home.  This cannot go on for you or your dad.  He has to relinquish some of the control that he is exerting over the family.  Take-aways usually cost more than meals cooked from scratch.  Does he allow you to cook and can you cook?
You certainly need some professional help and this may involve the whole family.  You have been given some good options for getting outside help and I would also include his Mental Health Team.  If they knew what was going on they would be concerned for all of the family.  They probably don't know the full story but only what he is prepared to tell them.  You will not be "snitching" on him, they need to know everything.
Take care and try and get the help you need.


----------



## slipper (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kerry, warm welcome to the forum. I agree with the guys above, you need and deserve  some support. You will get lots on here, as much as you want, but face to face support would be helpful to you to right now. As suggested, see your diabetic nurse perhaps as a first step,  and get some professional help.


----------



## grainger (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kerry, I'm new too (diagnosed last week) and so just wanted to say hi and that the shock does go and the feeling that you can be in control is getting easier and I'm sure will continue to. I've had some great advice here already and it looks like you are too - so mainly just hi! welcome


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kerry,  I do not have diabetes so cannot pretend to understand what you are going through. (I have a teenage daughter diagnosed last year).  I have decided I should probably really only be commenting on the Parents message board but I have been reading all the above thread and basically just wanted to say hi,  my heart really goes out to you.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

elaine1969 said:


> Hi Kerry,  I do not have diabetes so cannot pretend to understand what you are going through. (I have a teenage daughter diagnosed last year).  I have decided I should probably really only be commenting on the Parents message board but I have been reading all the above thread and basically just wanted to say hi,  my heart really goes out to you.....



Elaine, you are free to comment on all sections of the forum - we all support and learn from each other


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Northerner,  I have found it really interesting reading everyones comments and at first tried to comment on some but then suddenly realised it might be really irritating for you all to have someone like me commenting when I have absolutely no idea what it feels like - just what it feels like being a parent (which also sucks but in a different yet heartbreaking way!!)  As a parent I am learning so much and I think I am gaining more of an insight into what Kate must be feeling everyday.  The only problem is I am getting hooked - I really need to be on here less and doing afew more jobs around the house!!!   Thank you for your reply,  it was something I was a little concerned about.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

No-one would be irritated Elaine, it helps us to know how you feel about things too as it gives us an insight into how family members and friends might be feeling. You're right though - it can be addictive (just look at my post count! )


----------



## am64 (Nov 9, 2011)

elaine1969 said:


> Thank you Northerner,  I have found it really interesting reading everyones comments and at first tried to comment on some but then suddenly realised it might be really irritating for you all to have someone like me commenting when I have absolutely no idea what it feels like - just what it feels like being a parent (which also sucks but in a different yet heartbreaking way!!)  As a parent I am learning so much and I think I am gaining more of an insight into what Kate must be feeling everyday.  The only problem is I am getting hooked - I really need to be on here less and doing afew more jobs around the house!!!   Thank you for your reply,  it was something I was a little concerned about.



hi elaine ...check out my post count ...i work full time now so dont post as much ..but often read 

sorry kerry i didnt mean to hi jack your thread ..so a warm welcome from me too xx and big hugs you are having a tough time x you have had a lot of very good advice from members already so stick with us  we will all try and support you through x


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Kerry

Welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your current situation, I agree with the advise you've already received about speaking to your DSN/Citizens Advice as I'm sure they'd be able to help you and your Dad out.

My diagnosis was also spotted after drinking a lot of sugar free squash and I too lost around 3 stone. Managed to put one back on within a few months though  I found that my sugars came down within a few weeks of going on insulin so hopefully yours will too xx


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you guys so much. I'll definitely talk to mjy nurse about what's going on and see what she suggests.

I really appreciate all the support on the forum and greatly appreciate all the advice you have given me. It's really helped put my mind at ease a little bit


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

KerryElizabeth said:


> Thank you guys so much. I'll definitely talk to mjy nurse about what's going on and see what she suggests.
> 
> I really appreciate all the support on the forum and greatly appreciate all the advice you have given me. It's really helped put my mind at ease a little bit



No problems Kerry, I hope you have a good night's sleep


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 10, 2011)

I hardly ever get onto the forum until stupid o'clock so I'm late getting to this thread as usual.

Welcome to the forum Kerry. I'm so glad you've joined us, yet so sorry that you have had the diagnosis that brings you here. There are lots of people here who were diagnosed as teenagers or had to deal with it through their teenage years, so I'm sure you'll get lots of advice and make new friends here.

You sound like a lovely girl with a lot on your plate right now. We will all help you as much as we can. I agree that you need proper support right now. I know your dad has MH problems, and that he's worried about you, but you do need healthy food and support to stay healthy. Please speak to someone about your concerns. And keep in touch with us, your new extended family. Take care and I hope you sleep well tonight. XXXXX


----------



## KerryElizabeth (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you very much ^_^

I've been overwhelmed by everyone's kindness on here. I think it's nice having people to talk to who don't actually freak out about it as soon as I mention it -_-


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Kerry, big welcome  Wow, you really are new to this aren't you lol I have had it for 46 years and have never known any difference so I shall be watching your posts with huge interest so that I can learn loads. I know that everything is quite new and horrid for you right now but one thing that you wrote jumped out at me....losing control of your life! Hunni always control your diabetes never let it control you. I did that for many years and just hated being diabetic but then I had some serious problems with my eyes and started to control the diabetes and my life fell into place and the diabetes doesn't stop me doing anything and it will be the same with you. If you hate injections why don't you ask about using a pump? I have heard that you only have to inject once every 3 days so it might work for you really well. The bad news is that you have to be very well controlled to use on but you can ask about it on Monday. I am so glad that you have found the site, please, always remember that we are here when things get good as well as bad and you can always find someone in the same situation. I am looking forward to hearing what you have to post.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 11, 2011)

A ridiculously late welcome to the forum from me too, KerryElizabeth.

I can really empathise with you about your father, having suffered a similar shock this week. I hope things turn around for him and for you.

Andy


----------

